# Sunday Special - Elvis Lyrics



## luckytrim (Jun 9, 2019)

Sunday Special - Elvis Lyrics

I give a lyric sample, you name that tune...


1. "...Adam told Eve 'a listen here to me'..."
2. "...Her lips are like a volcano that's hot..."
3. "On a cold and gray Chicago morn' A poor little baby child  is born"
4.  "So then I dropped it in the mailbox and sent it Special  D..."
5. "If you can't find a partner, use a wooden  chair..."
6. "Ooh, ooh, ooh,i feel my temperature rising
7. "...All my dreams fulfill, For my darling I love you, And I  always will"
8. "...Well, the bellhop's tears keep flowin', And the desk  clerk's dressed 
in black..."
9. "Well mama she done told me, Papa done told me too,Son,  that girl you're 
foolin' with,
She ain't no good for you..."
10. "You told me all along, You're right, our love was so  wrong, But now I 
changed my mind, Because she broke the ties that  bind..."
11. "The day she went away I made myself a promise, That I'd  soon forget we 
ever met, But something sure is wrong, 'Cause I'm so blue and  lonely, ..."
12. "Don't stop thinking of me, Don't make me feel this  way...."
13. "I looked through the window, I peeked through the blind,,  And asked him 
to tell me what was on his mind..."
14. "Now you got me started, Don't you leave me  broken-hearted..."
15. "Love is a thing you'd never can share, When you bring a  friend into 
your love affair
That's the end of your sweetheart, That's the end of your  friend..."
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "Hard-Headed Woman"
2. "All Shook up"
3. "In The Ghetto"
4. "Return to Sender"
5. "Jailhouse Rock"
6. "Burning Love"
7. "Love Me Tender"
8. "Heartbreak Hotel"
9. "That's Alright Mama
10. "You're Right, I'm Left, She's Gone"
11. " I Forgot to Remember to Forget "
12. "Don't Be Cruel"
13. "Money Honey"
14. "Too Much"
15. "That's When Your Heartaches Begin "


----------

